# HELP!!!!!!Keys locked in boot



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

:bawling:Ive just this second put my keys in the boot of my r34 gtr and the wind blew it shut.The boot lock cant be that hard to get into HELP!!!!


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

does the 34 not have a in car boot release like 33's and 32's?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

if the boot release mechanism is set to "key only release" you need to remove the rear seats, rear fire panel and use a long pole to reach the mechanism from the inside.


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

The problem is the car is locked!Im a F**K**G D**KHEAD


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

davew said:


> if the boot release mechanism is set to "key only release" you need to remove the rear seats, rear fire panel and use a long pole to reach the mechanism from the inside.


i have had to do this about ten times (you'd think i would learn my lesson buy now lol)
as dave says its easy 10mm socket i think remove rear bench (bit your back goes against not the bit you sit on) then remove firewall plate, get a torch and a long pole, i used a couple of 3/8 extension bars and flick the little catch on the boot lock. O and you will need a torch.


hope that helps


tib


----------



## danny-scott2308 (Sep 8, 2010)

find a good car locksmith mate,or use a brick


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Dr Meat said:


> The problem is the car is locked!Im a F**K**G D**KHEAD


ah i see.

can you not get a wire coat hanger inbetween the window and rubber to get the door unlocked. again worked for mr on my 33 when i locked my keys in the ignition.


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

not being cheeky, but do you have a spare key?
i used to be a AA patrolman and the amount of times i went to a lockout when someone was warming the car up in the morning and locked out, they called us and i ask if they have a spare key and you just see the look on there face that says "bollox"! lol
other than that you get a wedge (wooden) wrap it in a microfibre cloth and very gently jimmy the window, then welding rod and hook the boot catch, or try pushing the central locking button.


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

AA man 10mins straght in with no damage!!!!!:chuckle:
He was a very nice man!a very very nice man!

:clap::bowdown1::clap::bowdown1::clap::bowdown1:


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

get a key copied in case it happens again mate


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

*Shane* said:


> get a key copied in case it happens again mate




As Shane says just get a cheap blank made and all that worry is over.


----------



## W45TED (Jan 13, 2011)

Haha gutted for you, failing that you could always try this haha go on youtube and type in "how to get into your car without keys tennis ball" think it's for older cars only haven't personally tried it haha and would personally get sum1 out  good luck


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Come to think of it I actually only have 1 key to the gtr also so i will be getting one copied this week in case anything like this ever happens


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

davew said:


> if the boot release mechanism is set to "key only release" you need to remove the rear seats, rear fire panel and use a long pole to reach the mechanism from the inside.


I can confirm this works and it was quite entertaining to watch this feat being perfomed at last year's JAE....


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Surely if the keys are locked in the boot you just need to remove the seat and firewall then just reach through and grab them not mess around trying to open the boot with the catch


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

Dr Meat said:


> :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
> 
> AA man 10mins straght in with no damage!!!!!:chuckle:
> He was a very nice man!a very very nice man!
> ...



happened to my mate before. didnt know the breakdown rescue can do this really.

get a copy of the key dude. i always do it to all my previous cars


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Surely if the keys are locked in the boot you just need to remove the seat and firewall then just reach through and grab them not mess around trying to open the boot with the catch


LOL  good point.
It happened to me a couple years back, cost was 50 quid and it took some 5 seconds for the happy locksmith to earn his money...


----------

